# Got one under 2oz thanks to BRH



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

After seeing all those light builds BRH has posted, I had to give it a shot. I had a couple at 3oz and thought that was light, but it doesn't compare to 2oz. BRH was kind enough to give me some advice on a blank and answer some questions a while back on one of his post. Thanks for your time!! It's a Lamiglas XMG LP842 cut to 6'6". Fuji titanium alconite KW10, KT6, KT5, KT4's and Fuji titanium sic micro tip. Fuji SK2 seat and minimal EVA grips. The grip looks really small but it is more comfortable than I thought it would be. The listed weight for the blank is 1.10z but it was more like 1.25oz before it was cut. I barely got it to 1oz after the cut. But, still squeeked by at 1.95oz finished. This was an interesting exercise. Came out pretty nice even though it's so stealthy. Gave this one to my bro-in-law, he seemed happy. But I didn't give him the Steez.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

With ALL that color you had Q'd up, ya went w/ black? Just jerk'n w/ ya, Jay. Nice clean build! My fave personal wade rod is all black w/ NO extras...


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I know Jerry, plain Jane. I do like the all black look though, it's all business.


----------



## DPFISHERMAN (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job Jay. That is lite. Looks clean and neat.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

Almost all of my personal rods are wrapped like that. Just micros and just enough thread and finish to cover the guide feet, skeleton seat, split grips. I have never weighed one of them but i know none of them are under 3 ozs. Most of them are built on Rainshadow MB70M and SP 843's. I think both of those are over 2 ozs.
Pat


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

Hell yeah!... now that's what I'm talking about... AWESOME build!!

That Lamiglas LP842 makes a sweet rod. I know people say there's no such thing as the perfect "all around rod", but I use it for everything.

Nice work on the build... tight wraps... super clean... LOVE IT!!


----------



## sabine lake flounder #er (Nov 25, 2011)

Looks sweet jay. Now I'm gonna have to give you ring soon.


----------



## Bubba_Bruiser (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow is about all that comes to mind. Again, WOW! For a sub 2oz build.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Hey Mike, I didn't even think about calling you before it left. I had meant to let you know when it was done. He was burnin up to pick it up today and it's gone. It was one sweet setup.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a a fun little build, but I had to watch EVERYTHING to get it there. Props to the guys that get them down to 2oz, it doesn't just happen by accident. I wish I could have fished this one a bit before it left.


----------



## milagro (Dec 4, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## JuanC (Nov 5, 2006)

Nice build. All business


----------



## apslp (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good, good blanks too. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## d4rdbuilder (Jan 19, 2007)

All tool and no frills... But nicely done...!


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

That's awesome Jay!
Sounds like you need to build yourself a test rod.


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

Talk about stealth! The fish will never see it coming. Nice build; I really like it.


----------



## Sisco Kid (Mar 19, 2008)

Not to hijack the post, what effect does cutting the blank down, I was wanting to buy the same blank but wasn't sure if I wanted to cut 6"s off. Thanks


----------



## Bill Stevens (Mar 8, 2008)

*Thumbs Up Jay!*

Did you weigh it before finish applied?

Wonder what Perma Gloss finish would weigh on that set up?

That is a true work of art!


----------



## HogJaw (Feb 13, 2011)

@Bill, I was thinking the same thing about using Perma gloss with no thread! After reading your article I am waiting to see someone use it on these ultra lite rods.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks to everybody for the compliments, I honestly mean that. I'm slow as Christmas but I really try to get them to look right so your words are much appreciated.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

Bill, my scale only reads in .05oz increments. I think I weighed it without the butt cap just a tiny piece of 1/8th tape on the guides and it was 1.90oz. Thread and finish, and cap installed took it to 1.95, but it might have been a little more but not enough to hit 2.0. The finish weighed a lot less than I thought it would. Most of the smaller guides actually have three coats of finish, but the larger ones covered in two. I was worried about weight, but it still had to look right so the ones that needed three got three. I think BRH has a much better scale and he might have recorded what it weighed without finish. And I think CaptDocHoliday broke it down to every componant when he built a couple light ones. Either of those two guys would have more info than I would.

Cut the weight of the reel seat in half, that would be a game changer.


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I love getting this kind of feedback on how my rods perform. Picked up on saturday, killin on monday.


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

Nice, clean build!


----------



## BRH (May 11, 2011)

jaycook said:


> Bill, my scale only reads in .05oz increments. I think I weighed it without the butt cap just a tiny piece of 1/8th tape on the guides and it was 1.90oz. Thread and finish, and cap installed took it to 1.95, but it might have been a little more but not enough to hit 2.0. The finish weighed a lot less than I thought it would. Most of the smaller guides actually have three coats of finish, but the larger ones covered in two. I was worried about weight, but it still had to look right so the ones that needed three got three. I think BRH has a much better scale and he might have recorded what it weighed without finish. And I think CaptDocHoliday broke it down to every componant when he built a couple light ones. Either of those two guys would have more info than I would.
> 
> Cut the weight of the reel seat in half, that would be a game changer.


Probably not a better scale, just smaller. I've got one that measures out to the nearest 0.001 oz. and tops out at 5 oz., and another that measures to the nearest 0.01 oz. and tops out around 50 oz. They're jewlry scales... you can pick them up pretty cheap on eBay or Amazon.

And, no, all the weights I've given are on finished rods. Like you said, the finish really dosen't weigh all that much... and like you've shown, the smaller and tighter the wraps, the less finish required.

But yeah, if you could cut the weight of that reel seat in half it would float like a baloon. Though I don't think you can get much lighter than that... that SK2 is the lightest I've seen. The only thing you can do to make it any lighter is to trim down the barrel, which you did.

Again, Nice job on the build! Now build a couple of them for yourself!


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

I've got about five or six other builds going on right now(friends and family come out of the woodwork when you build rods), but yes, I plan on building at least one of these for myself...or half a dozen.


----------



## Skiff (Jun 5, 2004)

Great action photo! I just wanted to make this a 4 page post....dang....no cigar...
Nice build


----------



## jaycook (Sep 13, 2007)

4 page on just a rod build post is tough around here. It's probably played out and I have responded five or six times on this one myself. But the compliments are great, so thanks.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

You're the man, looks like air. I've got one I'm fixing to finish, I believe the butt cap weighs 2 ounces. I like field test pics too.


----------



## CoastalBent (Aug 3, 2006)

BUMP! haha... nice one Jay!


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

That is awesome!


----------



## GOTAWAY (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice build... It's just how I like them all business.


----------

